# Como ejecutar formula en una celda dependiendo del valor de otra



## Aretradeser (Oct 27, 2013)

En tres celdas determinadas de una Hoja, utilizo la fórmula "*MIN*" para calcular el valor mínimo de los valores de esas tres celdas. Lo que necesito es que en otra celda, se ejecute una fórmula específica, dependiendo de la celda en la que se encuentre el valor mínimo.Si el mínimo se encuentra en la columna X, fila Y, la fórmula debe ejecutarse únicamente en la la columna X-2, fila Y-1 (es decir dos columnas menos en la que se encuentra la celda con el mínimo calculado y una fila menos.
Ejemplo: si el mínimo se encuentra en la "K24", la formula se ejecute en la "I23"; si se encuentra en la "H24", se ejecute en la "F23"; y si estuviera en la E24, se ejecutase en la C23.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## bmacias (Oct 30, 2013)

Una formula no puede asignar un valor o formula a otra celda/casilla.  

Lo que intentas hacer se podria hacer usando condicionales pero tendrias que ponerlas en la "I23", "F23"  y "C23" respectivamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Aretradeser (Oct 30, 2013)

Y qué fórmula sería esa. Se podría hacer a través de una macro?
Gracias.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 1, 2013)

Todavía no estoy seguro si habrá o no habrá una solución posible al problema que usted describe.  ¿Podría usted proveernos con unos ejemplos con datos y con los resultados deseados?


----------



## Héctor Miguel (Nov 1, 2013)

procura NO ser "críptico" en tus consultas, p.e.
NO digas: "En tres celdas determinadas de una Hoja" o "columna X, fila Y"
indica cuales celdas y de cual hoja (exactamente)


Aretradeser said:


> Ejemplo: si el mínimo se encuentra en la "K24", la formula se ejecute en la "I23"; si se encuentra en la "H24", se ejecute en la "F23"; y si estuviera en la E24, se ejecutase en la C23...


si entiendo bien los datos que expones...

[I23] =si(k24=min(e24,h24,k24),"aquí lo que quieras si K24 es el mínimo","si no es el mínimo... que ???")
[F23] =si(h24=min(e24,h24,k24),"aquí lo que quieras si H24 es el mínimo","si no es el mínimo... que ???")
[C23] =si(e24=min(e24,h24,k24),"aquí lo que quieras si E24 es el mínimo","si no es el mínimo... que ???")

otra: que pasa si el mínimo es igual en mas de una celda ?

saludos,
hector.


----------

